# 35 Homers In Stockton CA



## TAWhatley

There are approx 35 racing pigeons in Stockton CA that need to find a home due to health problems of the owner. Pick up of the birds is preferred but shipping might also be available .. adopter pays boxes and shipping. Please contact me at [email protected] or [email protected] for details.

Terry


----------



## Pegasus

*I have same crisis here*

Im going to adopt some of the 12 homing pigeons from this friend of mine due to his health conditions, I just feel so bad that the original owner (John) gets to this point where he's no longer to take care or keep his birds because of his health problem/s, and this fella is 80 something years old. But I will help you with this one too Terry, I'll give them your email contacts...I do wish for him to get well soon...


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks, Pegasus! Hopefully we can get all these pigeons to new homes.

Terry


----------



## relofts

Hello everyone,

These birds are now here with me and will soon be transported down to Bart's near Terry. I wanted to let everyone know that these birds are from a flyer that is very competitive, most of these birds come down from the Lamachi strain as this gentleman has been flying birds since 1953 and was a neighbor of Lamachi and had the opportunity to obtain many of his birds and has kept a pretty tight family of them, this gentleman has won many races, many futurity races, best of eye sign to many times to count, as well as awards in showing. I have had a chance to handle these birds and they handle great, as many will know if they are familiar with the Lamachi Janssens they throw alot of the plum color as well as the slates. I spoke with Carl the flyer that relinquished these birds and he said that he was open to answer any questions anyone might have on any of these birds and he can provide you with the backgrounds on these birds if contacted, I am just sorry that I don't have more room to keep them because there are many that I would definately keep in this group of birds.

Well anyway the birds are scheduled to be transported from Tulare, CA to Southern California in about 10 days, they had to be brought to me today because Carl must have surgery next week and he just relocated to a new home 10 days ago so if anyone is interested please let Terry or me know as soon as possible, this is a gold mine for someone looking to obtain some great racing pigeons that are proven bloodlines.

Ellen
[email protected]


----------



## relofts

*Pictures of birds*

Sorry, trying to hurry and take pictures, the birds are in holding cages so I tried to get pictures without disturbing them to much.


----------



## relofts

*The rest of the pictures.*

Here are the other's.


----------



## relofts

*New Count on Quality Racing Pigeons Available 17*

I wanted to bump this thread up again so I figured I might as well put in a update.

Currently out of the what turned out to be 33 birds from Stockton, CA that I have here we have been able to adopt out quite a few.

10 - To a Pigeon Racer in San Diego just starting up
1- To Me, Couldn't resist the little hen she liked me and I swore I wasn't going to do that but I gave in. 
1 - To a new Fancier in Tulare along with a 911 Pigeon Alert Bird.
4 - To a Pigeon Talk Member on the East Coast

Total adopted to date is 16 which leaves a total of 17 available for adoption still.

Thanks everyone, I still have more birds available, I would like to try to get commitments for them before I have to send them down to Terry and overload her with more birds, she will never complain but I know it is hard on her and Bart to keep up with all of them.

Ellen


----------



## george simon

Hi Ellen, do you by chanch have any Saddle types in the birds that are left? .GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley

george simon said:


> Hi Ellen, do you by chanch have any Saddle types in the birds that are left? .GEORGE


Hi George,

Ellen posted some pictures of the birds in this thread on 3/25 .. I didn't spot any Saddle types in them .. 

What did you ever find out about that pretty white bird with the brown on the wings that you were kind enough to take in from me? I'm just curious if it had a chance of being part of your Saddle Homer program. 

Terry


----------



## george simon

TAWhatley said:


> Hi George,
> 
> Ellen posted some pictures of the birds in this thread on 3/25 .. I didn't spot any Saddle types in them ..
> 
> What did you ever find out about that pretty white bird with the brown on the wings that you were kind enough to take in from me? I'm just curious if it had a chance of being part of your Saddle Homer program.
> 
> Terry


 Hi TERRY, The bied can not be used in saddle breeding program. She is a hen and has put on some weight and realy looks good. I did look at the pictures that were posted two of which were ia shadows so i thought that just maybe there might be a saddle in there some place. .GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley

george simon said:


> Hi TERRY, The bied can not be used in saddle breeding program. She is a hen and has put on some weight and realy looks good. I did look at the pictures that were posted two of which were ia shadows so i thought that just maybe there might be a saddle in there some place. .GEORGE


Thanks for letting me know, George. Do you want me to take this bird back? I'd be happy to if you like.

Ellen should be on in a bit to confirm the colors/markings of these Stockton birds. We just had another great inquiry about them that I sent on to Ellen, so I'm sure she'll be looking at the posts.

Terry


----------



## relofts

george simon said:


> Hi Ellen, do you by chanch have any Saddle types in the birds that are left? .GEORGE


Sorry George, no saddles in this group of birds.

Ellen


----------



## relofts

*New Count on Quality Racing Pigeons Available 14 *

10 - To a Pigeon Racer in San Diego just starting up
2- To Me, Couldn't resist the little hens and I swore I wasn't going to do that but I gave in. (Both Slates)
1 - To a new Fancier in Tulare along with a 911 Pigeon Alert Bird. (Bluebar White Flight)
4 - To a Pigeon Talk Member on the East Coast (2 Pairs - 1 Mealy and 3 Bluebars)
2 - To a Pigeon Talk Member on the East Coast (Blue Bar Pair)

Total adopted to date is 19 which leaves a total of 14 available for adoption still, I do have another Pigeon Talk Member that is building a loft that might take a few, will update as soon as I hear back and a fancier in southern California that may be interested that I am waiting to hear back from that Feathers contacted, will advise when I hear more, anyone else interested please let me know.


----------



## Pegasus

*Thank you Ellen;*

It gets me so excited when you mentioned that you already sent the pair of pigeons, by looking at the pics in the email you sent me they are gorgeous and healthy, I have a place for them (breeding section 3'W X 6'H X 5'L with 2 pairs in it so far ) soon as they get here, just dont know when but Im sure anytime this week...I will keep ya'll posted...Got to go feed my birds...Like I said I will ask some people I know if they want to adopt from the 14 birds left so I will send you a PM...Thanks again


----------



## relofts

*14 Remaining Birds*

Pegasus,

You are very welcome and thank you for taking on a couple of these, I think you will be pleased with them. They should arrive either tomorrow or the next day at the latest, I have PM you the tracking number for them so you can check their progress.

For all those interested in any of the birds you will need to contact Terry as the remaining 14 birds have been transferred into her care to adopt out or if someone would like to make a donation to her to get a good pair of racers that would be even better, simpler then a auction and quality birds for someone if interested.

Again thanks to those that have taken in some of these and I am very happy that everyone is so pleased with them.

I have attached pictures of Pegasus Pair that are on their way to him, I was rushing to take the pictures before they shipped out today, sorry they couldn't have been a little better picture but you can see the quality of these birds.

Ellen


----------



## Reti

They are absolutely gorgeous.
Thank you and Terry for finding those birds new loving homes.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking

Those are great looking birds, Ellen. I sure hope Terry can adopt the rest out, they have so much to offer and would make some nice pets too.


----------



## Pegasus

*Ellen*

The birds just left my local Post Office this morning , they are out there (somewhere) in the truck hungry, tired and need some rest from bumping and shaking, I cant wait to see them. I keep you posted...for now let me stand by my front door


----------



## Skyeking

Pegasus said:


> *The birds just left my local Post Office this morning , they are out there (somewhere) in the truck hungry, tired and need some rest from bumping and shaking, *I cant wait to see them. I keep you posted...for now let me stand by my front door


Why didn't you have a note put on the box with your telephone number...so that the post office would call you to come pick them up upon arrival? They will do that it, saves a lot of time and worry.


----------



## Lovebirds

Trees Gray said:


> Why didn't you have a note put on the box with your telephone number...so that the post office would call you to come pick them up upon arrival? They will do that it, saves a lot of time and worry.


There is a spot on the form, attached to the box with the recievers phone number. The post office however, will not call you to come pick up the box unless you call ahead of time and tell them it's ok to do so. They have a scheduled delivery time and as long as they deliver it on time.......they've done their job. It's there job to get your packages to you and that's what they do. If you can go get the birds when they arrive, you should do so. I've gone to the PO as early as 6:00 to pick up birds. The PO isn't even open yet, but they will bring your box to you out back. If you don't call ahead, then the box is on the truck and you can't get it unless you chase the truck down. I did know a lady who did that LOL....but that was before 911. You might get shot if you tried that now!!


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Renee,

I called the USPO and asked if the bird had arrived yet, and when they said she had, I picked her up. We also had a giant note that stated " call upon arrival", which they did...after I had already called. LOL. I guess every post office is different.


----------



## relofts

In some of your areas they will do that, I always put the phone number on and some post offices will call, in areas of New York it is sometimes very hard to get around to the Post Office and transportation plays a big part in this, busses don't really like the idea of the carrier coming on the busses and many in New York do not have cars. The main Post Office in New York will make the receiver come and pickup the birds no matter if you pay for door service, this is the first shipment into the Bronx for me and this I assume is the way they do business. I just let them do their job as long as the birds arrive on time, we have a good relationship with the Post Offices now and I am not one to complain about a good thing like being able to ship our birds.

I just talked to Pegasus and the birds are there in his hands, I am sure he will be on later to let you know about his new pair of birds.

Ellen


----------



## Pegasus

*They're here!!!!!!!!!*

I finally got them YES! YES! YES! they are mine mine mine now He He He...I was waiting for the carrier until 2:30pm but I had to leave & do my errands and few minutes after the truck pulled up and my neighbor told me " you just missed the truck " when I came back, so I was like dang it, anyways, they are in a separate crate for now until they gain their rest, the hen is a little feisty but she is pretty, the cock is tame no sign of aggression. Sucks for me I had to wait for 40 minutes in the PO, and I know they are thirsty a bit hungry but A okay. Do I sounds like I strike the gold mine here, I feel I did so again MINE lol...Thanks again Ellen...


----------



## Skyeking

I'm glad to hear the birds arrived.


----------



## mr squeaks

That's just GREAT, Pegasus!

Thanks so much for letting us know! WE WORRY TOO!!

Enjoy your pijies and keep us updated on how they are doing!!

Welcome to Pigeon World!!!


----------



## relofts

Pegasus,

You are welcome, I am glad that you like them, they should breed you some really nice youngsters that you will be able to fly. I think that you are fine to put them back together and into the loft as soon as they are paired up, I think it is more stress on them to keep them in a carrier then in a loft, they are used to being in a loft. Please let me know how they are doing as you get time.

Ellen


----------



## Pegasus

*Update from new pair*

Ellen; the cock is a one heck of a fighter , I put both of them in the breeding section, soon as he set his feet in; he start making that cooing sounds, sounds to me its like "Who in here is a tough pigeon?" so 2 of the cock I got from my friend John (1 left the bowl, the other 1 looked down just to see whos making that sounds)I'd tell you the cocks from Johns is a little bigger than him but he didnt worry about that, so there goes the pecking and the wing slaps of course no one will quit until I break it up, sad part is I have 2 hen incubating in same section, my goodness I have to babysit these birds or my hen wont sit properly, let me go and check up on them again before I leave and be gone for hours, any suggestion how can I make this new cock stop looking and flying on their nestboxes? 1 way I know is separate the new cock until he calms down then put him back with his mate. Any suggestions?


----------



## relofts

If you have a way to lock him in a nest box so he knows where his spot is then that should work, put him in there to settle and then when you can observe put the hen in with him, if you are not able to do that at this point then you will have to take him out until you can supervise, he is trying to claim his territory. I think I told you these are well bred homers and they will be high spirited birds, people like spirt in birds proves to be a good feature in homers and their spirt to get home and not want anyone to get in their way.


----------



## Pegasus

*The fighting is over*

When I went down before I left earlier, so far everybody is settled in their nestboxes, I figure the other males wants to send him the message that they are the ALPHA MALES in there but he proven himself that he is one of them, so Im guessing that the other 2 are convinced that he can have the higher nestbox just as long he dont fly in to theirs, its so funny when they fight but I had seen pigeon cocks fight til they bleed,  Im pretty sure they're still fights on the floor but not about the nestboxes, you probably right the territorial will always be there no matter what, its good I was there the 1st 2 hours (just watching) how they (3) show their stuff (pecking all over each other and pulling the feathers on the head, wing slapping all over L L) I was like are you guys going to stop at all, I thought it would never end, fighting on the floor then flying in and out in any nestboxes, 1 thing for sure he didnt take any beating from them(2 against 1), he fought until they got the message...As you are reading this everything is calm. I wanted to take some video but soon as Im stepping out 2 flew to the nestbox, they dont want me to show an evidence to prove to ya'll...Theres more later on...

Heres their pic I think the male is bleeding under his nose but I rinsed it with water and he shud be fine, at least no one will bother him anymore...


----------



## parrisc

*Pigeons*

Hi, I am just getting back into the sport of pigeons after 30 years. Been busy building lofts, I have two, one for breaders 24 x12 devided into 3 sections and a raceing loft, 6 x 18. If you have any of those racing birds left, I would have a good home for them. 

Best Reguard
Chris.


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Chris,

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk! I think I have found local homes for the last of these Stockton pigeons. We often have good quality pigeons in need of homes, however. If you could let us know where you are located, perhaps we can steer some your way.

Terry


----------



## parrisc

*pigeons*

Thanks Terry,
I am located in South Centeral Wisconsin, about 1 hour north of Madison

Best reguards
Chris


----------



## Guest

have to just say I love the two pair i got ,just wish I had room for more I would have been on it  they are gorgous birds and Im grateful for being included in this rescue ...thankyou Ellen where ever you areeeee


----------



## TAWhatley

parrisc said:


> Thanks Terry,
> I am located in South Centeral Wisconsin, about 1 hour north of Madison
> 
> Best reguards
> Chris


Thanks, Chris. Keep an eye on the adoption forum as many of the racing and show pigeons from 911 Pigeon Alert that need homes are posted here as well as birds that our regular members have.

Terry


----------



## Pegasus

*Just an update*

the hen lay the 1st egg today, no wonder when I start throwing the twigs in there both of them are picking everything and dont give another couple a chance to peck on them, pretty fast to fly up and down, I like watching them 2 yesterday...I'll keep more updates later on...


----------



## pigeongirl06

*i want a pair of homers*

ive tried to email the two people that has the birds, but no one has replied back to me yet. ive tried them three times already and no reply, i was wandering if there are any birds left. can someone let me know. i just want one pair. please email me at [email protected]. thanks.


----------



## Lovebirds

pigeongirl06 said:


> ive tried to email the two people that has the birds, but no one has replied back to me yet. ive tried them three times already and no reply, i was wandering if there are any birds left. can someone let me know. i just want one pair. please email me at [email protected]. thanks.


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=193864&postcount=31
According to this post........all the birds have a home.


----------



## TAWhatley

Sorry, Pigeongirl! I must have missed your e-mail but did get the one Ellen forwarded to me. All the Stockton birds have found good homes. 

Terry


----------



## chipndales_boy

*wanting to adopt*

Could you please let me know how I can contact terry? I am interested in adopting a few birds and I can provide a very good home for them. please email me her/his contact info at: [email protected] thanks, Tracy


----------



## TAWhatley

chipndales_boy said:


> Could you please let me know how I can contact terry? I am interested in adopting a few birds and I can provide a very good home for them. please email me her/his contact info at: [email protected] thanks, Tracy


Hi Tracy,

All these birds have found good homes.

Terry


----------



## Pegasus

*Update of the pair*

They hatched 1 egg , I got 2 feelings for last 2 days (excited and sad ) after they hatched the 1st egg, of course I feel bad the other egg didnt make it due to the egg is crushed on the side and I had to throw it out, I will take a pic soon , to keep you guys updated.


----------



## Reti

Pegasus said:


> They hatched 1 egg , I got 2 feelings for last 2 days (excited and sad ) after they hatched the 1st egg, of course I feel bad the other egg didnt make it due to the egg is crushed on the side and I had to throw it out, I will take a pic soon , to keep you guys updated.


Sorry the one egg didn't make it.
Please keep us updated (and pics too)

Reti


----------



## chipndales_boy

*Terry less than helpful*

Hi, 
I know that you try to provide good homes for your birds. I also get the feeling that you rush to judgement on wwwwwho has the "PERFECT" pigeon inviroment. I am not rich and don't have a lot of money but I have a modified storage unit which happens to make a great safe haven for pigeons that need help. In the past I have taken pigeons that have been the victims of dog attacks ect. and nursed them back to health here. If it wasn't for this pigeon home of mine the birds would be dead now. The fact is if you wait for only people with perfect aviaries to adopt or raise these birds, sadly, huge numbers will die from lack of help and shelter in the time of need. The majority of birds in need never get help, so the way I see it any help is better than no help and leaving a hurt or ill bird to fend for itself. I formerly nursed birds back to health and then released them back into the wild, but now I am interested in coupling birds up and starting nest so I can enjoy these wonderful creatures all year long. so instead of recomending I contact a bird adoption center in CA that you know very well would not be a practical way for me to go, why not try and help so together we can save the lives of these little animals. After all isn't that what it's all about? Well for me it is and I truly hope it is for you.


----------



## TAWhatley

chipndales_boy said:


> Hi,
> I know that you try to provide good homes for your birds. I also get the feeling that you rush to judgement on wwwwwho has the "PERFECT" pigeon inviroment. I am not rich and don't have a lot of money but I have a modified storage unit which happens to make a great safe haven for pigeons that need help. In the past I have taken pigeons that have been the victims of dog attacks ect. and nursed them back to health here. If it wasn't for this pigeon home of mine the birds would be dead now. The fact is if you wait for only people with perfect aviaries to adopt or raise these birds, sadly, huge numbers will die from lack of help and shelter in the time of need. The majority of birds in need never get help, so the way I see it any help is better than no help and leaving a hurt or ill bird to fend for itself. I formerly nursed birds back to health and then released them back into the wild, but now I am interested in coupling birds up and starting nest so I can enjoy these wonderful creatures all year long. so instead of recomending I contact a bird adoption center in CA that you know very well would not be a practical way for me to go, why not try and help so together we can save the lives of these little animals. After all isn't that what it's all about? Well for me it is and I truly hope it is for you.


Well, Tracy .. I just got contacted by the Mickaboo folks a couple of days ago with them needing to place about 9 doves and 9 pigeons. Why should these birds have to be driven about 500 miles south to me if you are able to provide them a home much closer? How is it that getting to be an approved home by them is not practical for you or for the birds? I'm going to apologize for being curt, but I'm very tired from doing my moderator job here and on other lists and boards, taking in baby birds by the droves, talking to people on the phone about all kinds of birds in need of help, giving meds and treatment to bunches of birds here, and now seeing that you think I'm being judgemental .. By the way .. are you paying for the boxes and shipping for all the birds you are wanting to take in?

Again, I apologize, but I've just about had it for today. My suggestion to you about contacting Mickaboo was quite sincere. There are at least 18 birds up there with Mickaboo that need a place. If you can provide that good home, then that would be great. If not, then I'm sorry I made the suggestion and those birds will end up down here with me anyway.

Terry


----------



## Guest

i have to say you must be pretty young to be so rude here on the board cuz if you knew anything about Terry you wouldnt have a bad thing to say about her when she takes in everything under the sun and always looks out for the best of the birds interests that come to her  Just because you are in some kind of rush to obtain birds doesnt mean they should just fall into your lap when there are so many out there in need of homes ..please think before you try to condem people that have been giving their lives to helping and protecting them on a daily basis here ..thankyou


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for the kind words, LokotaLoft .. much appreciated. 

Terry


----------



## Guest

dont worry we all got your back on this one Terry  walk a mile in ones shoes is the rule of thumb


----------



## TAWhatley

jang786 said:


> hey i really need some pigeons...i live in stockton california..if there is anyone who is giving away pigions please let me know.. thnx


Hi Jang,

All of this particular group of pigeons have found homes. If you keep an eye on the Adoption forum as well as the Birds Wanted/For Sale Forum, I'm sure some birds will turn up shortly.

Terry


----------



## Guest

sometimes when I read these posts I wonder how they could not know that the birds all have homes  lol read people readddd


----------

